# "Emotionless" But my body remembers...



## Lostherheart (Jan 23, 2017)

I have been completely void of all emotion for the past six month and it just completely baffles me that my body reacts to situations like it normally would but I can't feel a single thing. I feel like it makes it hard for people to understand or to believe what I'm going through. I cry all the time but I can't feel it.. I've cried more these past six months Then I have cried in my entire life. Which is maybe why I'm in the situation that I'm in ???? I have reacted in situations with a full-blown rage but didn't actually feel angry, I've had panic attacks and hyperventilated and can't actually feel anything.. Does anyone else experienced this?
Have also tried to drink alcohol and could not feel drunk I've tried to smoke weed and cannot feel it. This is the craziest thing and I don't understand what is going on with my brain and I really wish somebody could tell me. ????
Is anyone else in the same boat? Has anyone else experienced this and maybe come back to life just a little bit that's all I want is to experience life again and not just be a witness.


----------



## Ianar (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi, same boat here- just to say you're not alone.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2017)

It sounds to me like you have a lot of pain inside you have disconnected from as it might have been overwhelming. I think you are reacting and behaving the way a person with a lot of distress would, but it's like you've walked into another room and closed the door. It's still going on but you've removed yourself from it as a safety measure. I remember you saying you had suffered a lot over an intense period of time, and it's like it was all too much at once.

I hope this isn't being too intrusive, but I think you mentioned a loss and wondered if you have given yourself a proper chance to grieve, and when you cry do you think of that person? Sometimes we just feel the pain but as we don't connect it with what it's about, we just keep feeling it without reaching a resolution.

Even if you have dissociated it doesn't mean healing processes can't take place behind the scenes.


----------



## devin44 (Nov 19, 2014)

'I've had panic attacks and hyperventilated and can't actually feel anything'

Holy shit these are the worst. And like, when I get sad I don't 'feel' sad. It's a visceral pain in my gut but no change in mood? Shit's fucked.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I lost my emotions, except for the negatives. They came back about 75%, but it took years for that to happen. My EEGs are "significantly abnormal". My advice would be to take care of yourself and allow time to work its magic.


----------



## Lostherheart (Jan 23, 2017)

I hate that everybody just says time I wish I could spend my time in a coma. How did you know that you are a EEG was abnormal? I have had 3 EEG is done because I am trying TMS.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

"Have also tried to drink alcohol and could not feel drunk I've tried to smoke weed and cannot feel it." Ditto, don't worry it's not just you, I think we don't realise how much getting high or even smoking a cigarette is emotions releasing in our brain. I'm more numb drunk instead of more emotional. A lot of us feel this way, don't worry. It is the symptom that freaks me out the most because it does just feel like nothings in there but i think it's just emotions.

Most people seem to find a way to get emotions back through trial and error and often meds.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

drinking alcohol and not feeling it at all, yupp!


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Same  with everything


----------

